# Ultramarines coming to Blu-Ray on the 25th



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

First off, no hate comments. None. Not one directed towards the movie or the chapter. I am getting pissed about them. 

Ultramarines the Movie is coming to Blu-Ray on the 25th of September! Woot! Time to go and buy a Blu-Ray DVD player!!! 








> Ultramarines : A Warhammer 40,000 Movie tells the story of a squad of Space Marines. This story, crafted by best-selling Black Library author Dan Abnett, features the Imperial Fists and Chaos Space Marines in a dark and foreboding fantasy/sci-fi setting.
> 
> It is the 41st Millennium, where there is only war, and Humanity's only defence against the marauding alien races are the Space Marines, the genetically - enhanced, elite super-warriors of the Emperor, and one of their most feared chapters, the Ultramarines.
> 
> Lending their voices to the stellar cast are award-winning and Oscar nominated John Hurt (The Elephant Man and Midnight Express); Terrence Stamp (Star Wars. Episode 1 : The Phantom Menace) and Sean Pertwee (Dog Soldiers and Event Horizon).


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

TBH I think that the movie was not the best of films, but not something to be turned away at. Although the graphics were good I can't help feeling that if the people who did DoW would have made it better. Maybe the fact it wasn't in HD before was one of the reasons the film didn't cut it for me. Still as long as it's not mega expensive I'll probably get it just to watch it and see if it has improved being on blueray, and maybe now people will take it seriously.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My question is there really any need for the updated graphics or sound? It was not a horrid movie though it could have used a bit more scenes instead of walking and walking (felt like LOTR all over again). I would not be against them making a part 2.

Any owrd on addition special features?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Any owrd on addition special features?


I might as well go and ask them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

About the special features, I asked, and got my answer: 



> Special Features will be added to the blu-ray.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Now all they need to do is release it in the US...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yoyoyo12365 said:


> Now all they need to do is release it in the US...


It is currently only available via the web. And that applies to the whole world.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Blu Ray is the only way to go. I use my PS3 to play them on and its amazing how much better they are over DVD.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

god two smurf films in one year.

sorry couldnt resist . i might check this out,


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

lemage said:


> god two smurf films in one year.


What? There is still only one Ultramarine movie, and no other 40k movies.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

that was a joke becuase there is an actual smurf movie out this year


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

lemage said:


> that was a joke becuase there is an actual smurf movie out this year


Um, enlighten me? I am confused.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

"The Smurfs is a 2011 American 3D family film based on The Smurfs comic book series created by Peyo and the 1980s animated TV series it spawned. It was directed by Raja Gosnell and stars Neil Patrick Harris, Hank Azaria, Jayma Mays, and Sofía Vergara. It is the first CGI/live-action hybrid film to be produced by Sony Pictures Animation and in The Smurfs trilogy.[3] During early production the film was known as The Smurfs Movie."

and i was making fun of the ultramarines blue paint job


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*facepalms*

Jeez... :laugh:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

lemage said:


> "The Smurfs is a 2011 American 3D family film based on The Smurfs comic book series created by Peyo and the 1980s animated TV series it spawned. It was directed by Raja Gosnell and stars Neil Patrick Harris, Hank Azaria, Jayma Mays, and Sofía Vergara. It is the first CGI/live-action hybrid film to be produced by Sony Pictures Animation and in The Smurfs trilogy.[3] During early production the film was known as The Smurfs Movie."
> 
> and i was making fun of the ultramarines blue paint job


Funnily enough, The Smurfs should actually be a good film, apparently it has a plot, a budget, some action and doesn't look like it was cobbled together by an IT student on his lunch break.
Unlike the Ultramarines movie.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The soundtrack has been released. 

http://shop.ultramarinesthemovie.com/eurostore/movie-soundtrack.html


----------

